# Ravenna Arsenal BBD 26 NOV 11



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Buck I took in the Ravenna Arsenal last sat. 

At 8:30am, I saw the buck at 40 yards away. He alerted and stopped dead in his tracks. I took a quartering shot and watched the deer run in the opposite direction. I had a lot of blood to follow at first. Then it came down to just drops, but I made the best of what I had. I eventually lost the trail completely and gave up after an extensive search. However being the hunter that I am, I went back to the truck to eat my lunch, and to gather my thoughts.

I headed back out and as I was walking down an old abandon railroad bed to resume the search, some movement on my left caught my attention. It was the buck from earlier staring right at me lying down no more than 15 yards from where I stood. As he was about to get up I delivered the final shot. The deer was 50 yards south of the original blood trail that I was following earlier in the day. He must have double backed on me. I was just relieved that through my persistence and out of the respect of the deer, I was able to recover what I thought was going to be a lost animal.

The deer had a 31" neck, the antler bases were 5.75" and the hanging weight was 180lbs.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job with finding the deer. Real nice buck.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice mature heavy horned buck Toxic!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking buck! Way to stick it out!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Nice buck Jess, way to stick with it.


----------

